# me new hat !!!



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

and Tom insisted that he try it on ( heehee )


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice Look Sir Tom! You are one Handsome Dude!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture and hat too, Tom looks so serious!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Did Tom get the new hat for all the Queen's festivities this week? You look very handsome Tom!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

no, it would have had to have the union jack on it



GoldenMum said:


> Did Tom get the new hat for all the Queen's festivities this week? You look very handsome Tom!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Very noble, love that face.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks very good on Tom! I assume it is now his new hat that he will sometimes let you wear.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

haha ... Tom won't normally let me put anything on his head but for some reason he let it stay on for a few moments 




Belle's Mom said:


> Looks very good on Tom! I assume it is now his new hat that he will sometimes let you wear.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Love it, the hat really suits Tom


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

He looks very dignified! (and adorable) :


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

The ever Handsome Mr Tom does not look to impressed in his new role as a Model:uhoh: but nice hat


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Very manly-man!! Penny is smitten!:kiss:


----------



## GoldCharm (Jun 1, 2012)

Aww, now isn't that just adorable!? It looks perfect on!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is a great look ,for him.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Tom you look super cool in your new hat!!!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL.. To cute!!!..


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Handsome Tom. Great photo Dave


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

HolDaisy said:


> Love it, the hat really suits Tom


It really DOES suit Tom! It's a perfect fit!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tom you are such a handsome boy. You remind me of my favorite actor with the hat on Nice picture Dave


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tom you are very handsome in your hat. But the curls are even more handsome. Love you big guy.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness that hat was made for him!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

AlanK said:


> Tom you are such a handsome boy. You remind me of my favorite actor with the hat on Nice picture Dave
> 
> View attachment 114909


I Love It! Perfect comparison of two of my Favorite Celerberties!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

davebeech said:


> haha ... Tom won't normally let me put anything on his head but for some reason he let it stay on for a few moments


Kind of glad to hear this as with all these goldens on the forum that seem to love hats and clothing, etc I was starting to think I had the only golden who did not like hats.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom is very dashing in his new chapeau!


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

Sexy hunk.....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

A little bit of Indiana Jones going on there...... Or should I say Indiana Tom....


----------

